# Ovarian Drilling



## Jr142325 (May 21, 2009)

Info I read here from a couple years ago suggested using 58970 and sending op report with. Another site that I recently read stated ovarian drilling equals partial oopherectomy.  Well I ran across one of these and they are doing it because of enlarged and cystic ovary. Anyone have thoughts on what to do with this cpt wise ?????????????


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 22, 2009)

*ovarian drilling*

I get an unlisted code 58999. Can't find anything else. I looked it up to see what exactly was done because I don't believe it's a partial oophorectomy. This is what I found.

Ovarian drilling, done during laparoscopy, is a procedure in which a laser fibre or electrosurgical needle punctures the ovary 4 to 10 times. This treatment results in a dramatic lowering of male hormones within days and is often performed in women who have polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS). Studies have shown that up to 80 percent of patients will benefit from such treatment. Many women who fail to ovulate with clomiphene or Metformin therapy will respond when these medications are reintroduced to the system after ovarian drilling. Side effects are rare, but may result in adhesion formation or ovarian failure if there are complications during the procedure.

Anyone else?


----------

